# TV Total: Heftiger Ausraster von Stefan Raab



## Stefan102 (15 Juni 2011)

„Blamieren oder Kassieren“ gehört genauso zur Sendung TV Total wie die Band Heavytones. Auch gestern wurde das Spielchen mit Elton (39) in der Rolle des Moderators wieder vorgeführt. Stefan Raab (44) trat gegen Joschka an, der die letzten beide Male bereits einen Sieg für sich verbuchen konnte. Raab schien das zu stören, vor allem, da Joschka auch gestern wieder viele Fragen beantworten konnte. Zu viel für Raab, der irgendwann total ausrastete.

Immer wieder rechtfertigte sich der 44-Jährige dafür, dass er zu lange zum Buzzern brauchte. Bei der Frage nach dem Marktwert von Facebook („Wie viele Nullen haben 100 Milliarden?“) allerdings konnte der sonst so gefasste TV Total Moderator nicht mehr an sich halten, drückte zu früh, bevor er die eigentliche Frage mitbekam. Elton gab ihm noch einen kurzen Moment zum Überlegen, zählte dann aber aus und verärgerte Raab gewaltig. Dieser schrie rum, versuchte zwar stets das ganze als Spaß zu betrachten, sagte dann aber genervt: „Wenn du eine klare Ansage machst auf eine Frage, dann musst du mich zumindest noch antworten lassen.“ Elton ließ sich nicht beirren und gab Joschka den Punkt. „Du Arschloch!“, bezeichnete Raab den Punktevergeber und sprach direkt in die Kamera: „Das ist unverschämt, damit gehe ich vor Gericht, das schwör ich dir.“

Als Joschka die Frage dann auch noch falsch beantworte, war Raab abermals beleidigt, wohl eher aus Freude, und verlangte dafür glatt zwei Punkte. „Ey Elton, ohne Scheiß, damit gehe ich vor Gericht. Verarschen kann ich mich selber.“ Auch während des weiteren Spielverlaufs stichelte Raab permanent gegen Elton, immer noch verärgert über das bereits Geschehene. Am Ende musste der Lena-Entdecker abermals den Sieg an seinen Gegner Joschka abgeben und bewies letztendlich, ein schlechter Verlierer zu sein. Da darf man wirklich gespannt sein, wie die nächste Runde mit Raab und Joschka verlaufen wird.


----------



## laberrhababer (15 Juni 2011)

Naja, wenigstens scheint Elton die Klasse zu haben, sich vor der Kamera nicht über die Äußerungen von dem Raab zu echauffieren.


----------



## Punisher (15 Juni 2011)

An Eltons Stelle würde ich Raab hinter der Bühne mal fragen, ob er noch alle Tassen im Schrank hat. Wenn er nicht verlieren kann sollte er nicht spielen


----------



## CherryCoke (15 Juni 2011)

Hier kann man es sich anschauen: Blamieren oder Kassieren - Videos - TV total

Aber ich denke das war eher Spaß von ihm...regt sich halt ma öfter theatralisch auf xDD


----------



## comatron (15 Juni 2011)

Da dürfte Elton der nächste Kandidat auf der Wippe sein. Der gottgleiche Egomane duldet keine Unbotmäßigkeiten.


----------



## thegirlnamedchuck (15 Juni 2011)

CherryCoke schrieb:


> Aber ich denke das war eher Spaß von ihm...regt sich halt ma öfter theatralisch auf xDD



Seh ich auch so 

Habs gestern Abend gesehen & das Ganze eher als amüsant empfunden. Dachte daher auch eigentlich, dass es sich beim hier gemeinten "Ausraster" nicht darum handelt..


----------



## Muli (15 Juni 2011)

Habe es gestern auch gesehen ...
Meine am Anfang war es ernst, dann aber absichtlich überzogen ... "Damit gehen wir vor Gericht" und so!

Was mir nicht passt: Der Raab kann nicht zuhören! Bei Schlag den Raab müssen ihm die Spiele dreimal erklärt werden und gestern hat Elton noch gesagt, bevor gebuzzert wurde!

"Auf die Frage brauche ich sofort eine Antwort!"

Mir war da eigentlich klar, dass es nur um die nullen der 100 Milliarden gehen konnte 
Denn solche Aussagen kommen vorab immer nur bei Rechen- oder Zählaufgaben!


----------



## Franky70 (15 Juni 2011)

Raab ist ein Diktator.
Aber ein verdammt erfolgreicher.


----------



## acedude (16 Juni 2011)

Hier die Show:
TV total Sendung vom 14.06.2011 - TV total - TV Shows - Shows - MySpass.de
Kapitel 4 ist Blamieren oder Kassieren


----------



## Max100 (17 Juni 2011)

Wer guckt schon diesen Sender? Schrott


----------



## General84 (17 Juni 2011)

Das ist schon ziemlich merkwürdig! Was mich allerdings verwundert ist die sendung die am 15.06.11 ausgestrahlt wurde! Als Brösel ins studio kam und anschließend werbung verkündet wurde, lief aufeinmal How i met your mother weiter statt TvTotal! Ist da auch wieder irgendetwas passiert weshalb die sendung nicht mehr ausgestrahlt wurde?!?!?!
-----
Frage hat sich schon beantwortet! Laut Promiflash versagte die Computertechnik...


----------



## Stefan102 (17 Juni 2011)

Jepp, hier ist alles nochmal zusammengefasst:
http://www.celebboard.net/celeb-new...total-schon-wieder-peinliche-sende-panne.html


----------

